# within the last 5 years?



## stu... (Apr 1, 2014)

Since the girlfriend has been on my insurance it has been very exspensive due to a previous motoring conviction. The date of the offence is 09-07-2009, conviction was actually 2 months later

the renewal date is 16-07-2014 can someone else confirm that im not going mad and this is now no longer something which I have to worry about declairing or is it done from conviction date not offence date? 

If it makes any difference it was an IN10, someone didnt check the small print and thought they were coverd to drive any vehicle when they weren't as this was only if they were over 25, got pulled over driving a friends car as it had a headlight out and they also checked the insurance as it wasnt her car and it has cost a small fortune ever since.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought it was 5 years then you did not need to declare it, I could be wrong so I'm sure some one with car insurance knowledge will be able to guide you.


----------



## stu... (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes but the confusing area for me is it 5 years from the offence or conviction? And then can someone please reasure me that my counting is correct and if its from the offence as mentioned above that its not going to be a problem this time.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The 5 years under the rehabilitation of offenders act runs from the date of conviction, not the date of the offence.

As she was convicted after 16/07/09, then you will still need to disclose it when obtaining alternative quotes for your renewal.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I would suggest she may want to hitch a lift/take public transport for the 2month gap until the conviction date lapses... or else you'll essentially be paying for the crime for an extra 10months.


----------

